
No More Mixed Messages About HTTPS - edmorley
https://security.googleblog.com/2019/10/no-more-mixed-messages-about-https_3.html
======
billconan
but if my website is a blog that allows user submission, how I can make sure
users won't submit [http://images](http://images)?

~~~
sp332
See the "Resources for developers" at the bottom.

~~~
billconan
I do not understand that part. I do everything in https.

But as a platform, I have no control over user submitted content. If they post
links to http, I don't want my platform be broken.

